# Dry fire!!!!



## Konwinski (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey guys, I had some people over today and a teen ager asked to see my bow. He looked at it and asked if he could pull it. I told him no, then I got distracted and when I turned around he was at full draw with 2 fingers. Now, he has never touched a bow before and I tried to explain that when he let it down there is a big jerk. It is a single throttle cam diamond. I obviously at that point could do nothing. Then he let if fling after several serious instructions to not let it go. Thankfully the limbs did not break. The string jumped the bottom cam. I was able to get it back on but I noticed some of the serving was damaged from the dry fire. It is a very small section, but damage none the less. My question, after all that, is this: do I need to get this into the shop for repair, or do I need to get this into the shop for a new string?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Get it into a pro shop to get checked over. Make sure everything is ok!it might look ok but if there could be a small crack in the limbs or something twisted! It's better to be safe then have the bow explode in your face and get hurt!


----------



## TKZOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow!! Is that kid still alive??


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

I would take it in. It's the safest option for sure. I check more then my fair share of dry fires in my shop. Hopefully the worse damage is just the string. Good luck and keep us posted.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 60X Custom Strings (Mar 23, 2014)

I would take it to a shop to get checked over. You may get lucky and only need a serving repaired but it is best to have everything looked over to be sure the cams and axles aren't bent or the string/cable weren't damaged.
www.60xcustomstrings.com


----------



## Konwinski (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, new string and the cam was bent. The guys at M.O.R Archery are taking good care of me though. It pays to deal with good shops. The big stores will never give you the service of a quality pro shop


----------



## Kyle2013 (Oct 23, 2013)

Stick with m.o.r archery they will have your bow back to feeling like brand new!


----------

